# Bunny pics



## Tim/Robin (Sep 15, 2008)

This is our bunny, Wilson. We have had him for about 6 years. He lives inside but goes out back frequently to hop. When he is done hopping he goes to the back door, waits for someone to open it, and hops himself right into his cage inside.


----------



## Isa (Sep 15, 2008)

Tim & Robin

Wilson is a beautiful rabbit 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 15, 2008)

Tim & Robin, Wilson is a beautiful lop ear (?) And such a smart bunny.


----------



## wayne.bob (Sep 15, 2008)

wilson is a great looking bunny


----------



## terryo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wilson is beautiful!..I can onlly imagine what a baby Wilson looks like.....


----------



## Gem (Sep 17, 2008)

Wilson is so sweet and looks like my rabbit Dusty who is also about 6!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 18, 2008)

You have a beautiful lop! Looks like the dog likes playing ball.


----------

